# Titan Multifinish440 vs Graco Finish Pro 395



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Titan Multifinish440 vs Graco Finish Pro 395 

Which is better and why? I have owned several Titan and Graco pumps over the years and I prefer Titan. I also like how the Titan machine can drop the pressure down to 800 psi while I believe the Graco can only drop to 1200 psi. 

Any experience with either?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Links for both

http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_multi_finish_400_en_titantool.html

http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/FinishPro395


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I voted because I am like a moth to a flame for your polls big guy. 

I have not had any experience with either one but I am a Graco guy and yes I have run many of Titan's machines. So I would buy the Graco because I like their products. If you like the new Titan's over the Graco's then you should go that route.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not even hooked on a brand at this point. I am more concerned with performance and longevity. I will never use either as a airless machine. They will strictly be for cabinets, mantles, built-in's, ect. The very attractive part of the Titan is the ability to spray at a lower pressure.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Can you get your rep to let you demo either or both of them?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have already. I was looking for some input from the pro's here that may have purchesed either.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I would vote for airlessco 450, 500 or 540 but its not on the freaking list 

heh - just realized your talking about air assisted ones. I have used my 540 with psi at 700 - using a ff tip 3-11. sprayed some 5 inch crown and it came out extremely well. I was amazed.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah im with pat....different pumps though. Big Airlessco fan. <-------------


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Never used the Titan, so I can't offer an informed opinion. You can turn the Graco down below 500.

The recomended settings are on page 27.

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/311905/$file/311905C.pdf


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the finish pro, but so far it has seen very little use (no new construction work in my near future). I do like it, but have only shot wb clears through it so far (bought this one just for that). I may pull the trigger on a second one for trim paint though, if I had NC work in the pipeline.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just picked up the Titan. Should be shooting a few built-in's next week with latex and some cabinets in lacquer in two weeks.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope you enjoy the new pump!

I own both Titan and Graco, and they both make a good product. I lean to Graco now for one reason, Chicago is mostly a Graco town, and parts avalibalty is never a problem. I've had to wait for Titan parts to be ordered in the past because no one had what I needed. If I'm in the middle of a job, I don't want to have to wait for parts if one of my pumps is down!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My only complain with the graco is that paint/finish builds up on the air cap, which clogs it (air flow) and you need to swap it out periodically while spraying. If the titan does not do that, please let me know and it might be worth swapping out guns eventually.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I just picked up the Titan. Should be shooting a few built-in's next week with latex and some cabinets in lacquer in two weeks.


That would have been my choice if I were to need one. I tend to lean away from graco due to some past issues but not worth talking about.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I just picked up the Titan. Should be shooting a few built-in's next week with latex and some cabinets in lacquer in two weeks.


Neps, Could you let me know how you like the Titan after you use it?

I'll be in the market for a AAA in the next couple of months.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Neps, Could you let me know how you like the Titan after you use it?
> 
> I'll be in the market for a AAA in the next couple of months.


 
You bet. I might even try to make a video.:jester:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I have been using the titan for the last few months. Aside from having the first one stolen out of the back of my truck sitting in my driveway at 5 in the evening 6 days after I bought it (I digress), The second one has shot over 200 gallons of lacquer. It is my dedicated clear rig. I like it a lot. Never used the Graco, but the MultiFinish air ports never clogged for me. They will build up a tad, but never had any clogging. Didn't even think this was an issue. Glad to hear I chose well :thumbup:. I own both Graco and Titan rigs, the only disadvantage possibly with Titan rig is lack of digital display on stock AAA, though it does come with an in line guage. Then again, I have never had a digital display so I haven't the foggiest if it is cool or not.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Either way, I would plan on buying a second paint and air hose if you are switching up latex and clears. Obviously, you dont have to, but with the two lines being attached down the run, it would be easier and more functional. 

Oh, you will need to have access to Titan FF tips if you are shooting x10 x09. Titans tips are all RacX size and Graco FF tips will not fit the gun gaurd.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> You bet. I might even try to make a video.:jester:


That would be cool!


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

NEPS, did you have time to make a video? I Would like to see that pump work.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> You bet. I might even try to make a video.:jester:


how has your experience with the MultiFinish 440 been?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/aaa-machine-thread-12050/

Just bought another one this week.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ya' know Chad the way I sing about how wonderful my Titan and Speeflo's are around here you should send me some Titan stuff.:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Me to I will even pimp myself out like Scott. Just kidding buddy.  









Or was I?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Me to I will even pimp myself out like Scott. Just kidding buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Me to I will even pimp myself out like Scott. Just kidding buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw you guys. I'm going out to the shop for a cigar. :thumbup:


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Ya' know Chad the way I sing about how wonderful my Titan and Speeflo's are around here you should send me some Titan stuff.:yes:


What's your address?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Just pm'ed it to you.


I feel so dirty. 


Like VP.:blush:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd ask for one too, but my heads to big for those Titan hats


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Love my titan's too. I got two Finefinish rigs as well as well as 3 440's and a capspray 95. 

Were's my free shwag? :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Ya' know Chad the way I sing about how wonderful my Titan and Speeflo's are around here you should send me some Titan stuff.:yes:


I like Titan Swag too. 

I am actually enjoying the TR-2 tips and wish I could find some of those FF ones in my area.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Store inventories are tight. They are slow to bring in new product before demand raises. Please ask your local store to order them for you. We have all sizes in stock at the plant. 
PS I'm headed out of the country , I may be slow to respond for a week or so.


----------

